# Rycotewood



## woodbloke (30 Jan 2010)

Mods - could you make this a sticky please 'til after the event 

Chaps, a final reminder about the Rycotewood event on the 12th and 13th Feb. All details can be found on the Axminster web page The big issue is one of parking, this was sent to me earlier in the week: 

_There is limited parking available at the college. 

- Thurs 11th Feb: 1 parking space will be available for you for set up from 4pm on. The college will close at 9.30pm. I will let you or whoever have a parking permit when you arrive. 

- Friday 12th Feb: sorry but there will be no parking available for you at the college as this is a normal college day and I am suggesting to people that they park in the public carpark opposite the campus entrance. A word of warning though, it's quite expensive. Please see map http://www.ocvc.ac.uk/campuses-and-location . 

- Saturday 13th Feb: again 1 parking space will be available for you from 8.30am until breakdown after 4pm. I will let you or whoever have a parking permit for that day._ 

If anyone wants to set up the UKW bench on Thurs pm from 4.30 onwards, there won't be a problem, my feeling is that those who want to do the Friday session will just be able to turn up on the morning and set up. 
Before anyone throws teddy out the pram, by a curious coincidence the parking permit for Saturday ended up on my doormat  so please don't 'key' the Landy when you see it outside the college on Saturday :lol: 
My suggestion is, as previously mentioned, is that members bring their stuff in using the Park n'Ride - Rob


----------



## Aled Dafis (31 Jan 2010)

Looking forward Rob. 

I'll be there on Saturday, and I'll bring a few goodies along for you guys to have a play with.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## wizer (31 Jan 2010)

I'm not sure what day I'll be there yet. Probably Saturday.


----------



## lurker (2 Feb 2010)

wizer":2v6p6p72 said:


> I'm not sure what day I'll be there yet. Probably Saturday.



Can you please make your mind up quickly so I know what day to avoid


----------



## woodbloke (2 Feb 2010)

lurker":hr4bnh49 said:


> wizer":hr4bnh49 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what day I'll be there yet. Probably Saturday.
> ...









Rob


----------



## TrimTheKing (3 Feb 2010)

I will be there Saturday, really looking forward to it.

Making a weekend of it so have a cottage booked in Burford for the weekend, missus driving me in with my stuff on the Sat morning to drop me off then head to her parents in Kent then spending Sunday around Oxford and Cotswolds, sorted!


----------



## mr grimsdale (4 Feb 2010)

Hm, _The event will be focusing on the quality range of Lie-Nielsen hand tools_ etc.
Isn't this just a promo? All the usual suspects. :roll: 
Remember Billy Graham? It sounds potentially too happy-clappy for me.
I suppose I could loiter at the back and shout "QUANG...SHENG, OY OY OY" at intervals.


----------



## wizer (4 Feb 2010)

you missed the bit that said "mr_grimsdale, not invited"


----------



## big soft moose (4 Feb 2010)

wizer":2agcbg3l said:


> you missed the bit that said "mr_grimsdale, not invited"



Tom - if you know which day you are going to be there i'll try to meet up and we can finally swap cash for chisels.


----------



## wizer (4 Feb 2010)

Prob Sat Pete


----------



## mr grimsdale (4 Feb 2010)

wizer":3vnq3u5y said:


> you missed the bit that said "mr_grimsdale, not invited"


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizer (4 Feb 2010)

It probably said "nor is wizer" But I'm dyslexic


----------



## big soft moose (4 Feb 2010)

wizer":2w5tdha8 said:


> Prob Sat Pete



do you know what time ? - oxfords not that far for me so i can probably work round you

i'll meet you under the clock, wear a red carnation, carry a copy of the new internationalist in your left hand, and make sure you arent followed - remember they have eyes everywhere  

or alternatively i'll just meet you by the ukw stand - there cant be that many slap head back whingers coming so i imagine you'll be easy to spot :lol: - i'll be the tall raffishly handsome bloke being followed by a trail of adoring females


----------



## TrimTheKing (4 Feb 2010)

big soft moose":z0ybi1f1 said:


> there cant be that many slap head back whingers coming so i imagine you'll be easy to spot :lol:


I'll be there, so there will be at least two...


----------



## big soft moose (4 Feb 2010)

TrimTheKing":zng027po said:


> big soft moose":zng027po said:
> 
> 
> > there cant be that many slap head back whingers coming so i imagine you'll be easy to spot :lol:
> ...



ahh well if i try to press money on you and demand a set of kirschen chisels in return you will know who i am (which is just as well as the description i gave above may be .... shall we say... not totally accurate  )


----------



## wizer (4 Feb 2010)

We'll have to play it by ear Pete. I can't actually say for certain if I'll be there, for reasons I won't go into, again.

But if I do go, I imagine I'll be there from mid morning until they drag me out by my ear an hour after closing


----------



## big soft moose (4 Feb 2010)

wizer":1efo1bjh said:


> We'll have to play it by ear Pete. I can't actually say for certain if I'll be there, for reasons I won't go into, again.
> 
> But if I do go, I imagine I'll be there from mid morning until they drag me out by my ear an hour after closing



okay - i'll aim for circa lunch time so if you are there i'll probably catch up with you at some point.


----------



## StevieB (5 Feb 2010)

Deneb Puchalski is doing the rounds of the Axminster stores before the Rycotewood event - anyone know if there will be any discounts on LN stuff to grease the slope a bit - cannot make Rycotewood but could possibly make Axminster at Bobbing on 11th when Deneb is there demonstrating  

Steve


----------



## wizer (5 Feb 2010)

Hopefully see you at Bobbing if I can make it Steve.


----------



## StevieB (5 Feb 2010)

That would be good - have to drop SWMBO to work and will then mosey on over to Bobbing so will be there from about 9ish hopefully

Steve


----------



## Aled Dafis (6 Feb 2010)

I've been beavering away over the past week, and hope to finish this plane by next weekend for you to have a play with.







There's a bit of work to do yet, but I'm quite confident that it'll be functional at least, even if I don't manage to apply a finish to the infills. 

I'm looking forward to meet everybody, can't wait.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Feb 2010)

who's doing the friday?

woodbutcher (aka richard)


----------



## Mike-W (7 Feb 2010)

I am - Should be there around 9:30 and plan to do friday morning on the bench not planing a demo thou.

BW
Mike


----------



## Vinny (7 Feb 2010)

I was going to be there on Friday but have just found out kids have got a TD day so they off school and I am the nominated child minder for the day. So will now be there Saturday. Every cloud has a silver lining though - trip to the in laws postponed by a day


----------



## Harbo (7 Feb 2010)

Hoping to be there on Saturday - do you want me to bring my 11SA to compare Aled? 

Rod


----------



## Aled Dafis (7 Feb 2010)

That'd be great Rod. I've done a little more today, and I'm quite happy with the outcome so far. I just need to make and heat treat the iron and I'm done (almost).

Looking forward to put a face to the name.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Harbo (8 Feb 2010)

Let's hope the next lot of forecasted weather comes to nothing?

Rod


----------



## woodbloke (8 Feb 2010)

Harbo":tddmr8ax said:


> Let's hope the next lot of forecasted weather comes to nothing?
> 
> Rod


Beeb says 'light snow' for Friday...Saturday any different? 8-[ - Rob


----------



## big soft moose (8 Feb 2010)

woodbloke":364ahwlf said:


> Harbo":364ahwlf said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope the next lot of forecasted weather comes to nothing?
> ...



metcheck says nada http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/7da ... pcode=ox33 

btw the postcode i used there is our office which is just up the road from rycote


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2010)

Almost certainly not coming now chaps  Unless I wake up Sat morning feeling like a 2 hour drive...


----------



## big soft moose (8 Feb 2010)

wizer":3102n7e6 said:


> Almost certainly not coming now chaps  Unless I wake up Sat morning feeling like a 2 hour drive...



ah well - at some point next week ive got to go to reigate to pick up thems plane blades from brian - if blister has got back to me re dropping of his SS i will then be heading for the dartford bridge so i can swing down to you to swap chisels for money on the way past.

failing that the ye olde kentish bashe isnt that far away - tho i appreciate you'd rather have the fundage before then. 

btw kent to oxford is considerably more than a 2 hour drive - particularly in a smart car , i'd say closer to three at least.


----------



## Doug B (8 Feb 2010)

Be a shame if you can`t make it Tom, multimap say 2 hours for your journey, similar to mine from the looks of things.

Catch you at some point i`m sure.


----------



## Aled Dafis (9 Feb 2010)

So, Saturday's getting closer. 

I'm quite willing to be on the stand for some/most of the day and will bring along a few planes to play with.

Is anybody else bringing stuff, or putting on a demo? I think that the more variety we can offer, the better. Is there anything you'd like me to bring with me? 

Rob - if there's anything I can do to help with arrangements, just let me know.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## woodbloke (10 Feb 2010)

Aled Dafis":1woert6h said:


> So, Saturday's getting closer.
> 
> I'm quite willing to be on the stand for some/most of the day and will bring along a few planes to play with.
> 
> ...



Aled - I think there'll be plenty of stuff happening on our bench on Sat and plenty of other stuff to see at the college which will be of interest.

I've just gone down with a chest infection this morning and am off to the quacks later for some snake oil. If I get myself dosed up I ought to be OK for Sat, but if I'm _not_ there, just remind members to doff caps as we'll be amongst elevated company :lol: - Rob


----------



## Charlotte (10 Feb 2010)

Anyone else going to be there in Friday? I've an appointment with gin and an old friend Saturday


----------



## David C (10 Feb 2010)

Looking forward to meeting all and everyone at the show.

Please tell me if you are UKW members.

Best wishes,

David Charlesworth.


----------



## Escudo (10 Feb 2010)

I am going to drive over on Friday morning and hope to arrive early afternoon. If I can get up early I could call in to see Nigel at Geddington, (English hardwoods) on the way.

There is some sort of family gathering on Friday evening in Kidderminster approx 1 1/2 hrs North so I will have to leave late afternoon.

Look forward to meeting fellow forum members Friday afternoon.

I will bring Ed's plane with me and Robs blokeblade for our display. Rob I hope your feeling better and can make an appearance. I was hoping to be able to sport you that pint.  

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Steve Maskery (11 Feb 2010)

Well, Doug has very kindly offered me a lift, so I'll be there Saturday. Great!
S


----------



## StarGazer (11 Feb 2010)

I will hopefully be there friday afternoon,


----------



## woodbloke (11 Feb 2010)

Are we having a small display area for members work? I could bring along a small camping table but I'm sure we could blag one off the college if needed - Rob


----------



## Mr Ed (11 Feb 2010)

Escudo":2zbh9f1q said:


> I will bring Ed's plane with me
> Cheers, Tony.



8-[ I hope it stands inspection by the assembled great and good...

Have a good day all, its just to far for me.

Ed


----------



## JeremyM (12 Feb 2010)

Has anyone got a rip saw that needs sharpening? I was wondering about doing a demo on Sat but all my saws are sharp!! No gaurantee re the results as I dont know if the light will be amenable to good seeing! But it would be good to take some of the mystery out of this really straightforward process.

If I escape home from Fridays quiz night in good time I hope to get there by 10am.

jeremy


----------



## TrimTheKing (12 Feb 2010)

Right I'm almost packed and ready to roll. Staying in The Cotswolds so heading off in the next half hour or so.

I had grand plans to bring the component parts of a project with me but just haven't had time to dimension all the stock so I'm just going to bring some tool porn for show and tell.

I will be getting there probably between 9-10 tomorrow morning so look forward to putting some faces to names.

Rob - Can you bring the Kell with you, along with some of the spacers and wedges? I quite fancy one but want to get a close look at both it and the other bits you have made.

See you tomorrow then men.


----------



## big soft moose (12 Feb 2010)

I can't make it now - as apparently it is "more important" that we pick up the wardrobe i bought off ebay and assemble it


----------



## Harbo (12 Feb 2010)

Looking at the Oxford Park & Ride stuff on the web it seems that the Buses from Redbridge only stop at the High Street on Saturdays (all the other stops from 09:30 to 20:00 are not functioning) !!??

May have to rethink my plans?

Rod


----------



## gasman (12 Feb 2010)

Just in case anyone is dithering about whether to go or not... I went to Rycotewood at 11am on the way to work (can't go tomorrow as working all day). It was absolutely outstanding - I chatted to Mr Thomas Lie-Nielsen for at least half an hour about all things manganese bronze and played with quite a few toys. There is lots of great pieces made by the students to look at and loads of benches etc set up for everyone to play.
Couldn't resist buying something shiny - so I walked out with a skew rebate plane (no discount tho') but served by none other than Tom's daughter Kristen Lie-Nielsen!! and with a free baseball cap, t shirt, calender etc etc. The best hour I have spent for ages
Gasman


----------



## woodbloke (12 Feb 2010)

TrimTheKing":38uk91oj said:


> Rob - Can you bring the Kell with you, along with some of the spacers and wedges? I quite fancy one but want to get a close look at both it and the other bits you have made.


Mark - already packed in me bag! I'll also be bringing some gauges, the 'shute, Big Woodie, the Norris A2 panel and one or two other bits and pieces to delight and entertain...some spare copies of F&C as well
Good job some of us  can park in the college car park :lol: - Rob


----------



## wizer (12 Feb 2010)

lots of pics please guys. Looks like some of us are missing out on a great event.


----------



## Steve Maskery (12 Feb 2010)

Whilst I'm not exactly renowned for being a hand-tool guru, is there anything anyone would like me to bring, show and tell?

S


----------



## paulm (12 Feb 2010)

Harbo":26uoaf07 said:


> Looking at the Oxford Park & Ride stuff on the web it seems that the Buses from Redbridge only stop at the High Street on Saturdays (all the other stops from 09:30 to 20:00 are not functioning) !!??
> 
> May have to rethink my plans?
> 
> Rod



Can anybody clarify on parking issues ?

As far as I can see there is no parking at the college site, and the park and ride doesn't go there on Saturdays, but presumably there are other alternatives ?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## StarGazer (12 Feb 2010)

Parking......public carpark (v expensive) opposite the college alongside the ice rink, alternate carparks within a short walk (also expensive).

P+R from any direction will get you into the city centre then a 15min walk, closest P+R (thornhill to seacourt) stops are by the train station (5min walk to Rycote from the station).

HTH

Ian L


----------



## lurker (12 Feb 2010)

I can't now get  

Can someone check this out if they have one on the stands

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp? ... ET3,B0SS,1


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Feb 2010)

i went today to have a look over and it is held in 3 workshop's that the college use for their woodworking. 
there is parking within 5 miuets walk of the college. 
for those that are useing the a34 traveling north from hampshire or there abouts if you get off at the first oxford turn ( ie. boars hill ) turn right to oxford down to the next rondabout turn left the park and ride is on your left. 
the bus you need is the 300 and you get off the bus at the second stop which is the old castle, the college is behind the castle. 
if you walk up the hill and turn right down the hill and the 4th road on the right the college is at the bottom of that road along a footpath. 

hope that makes sense . 

see some of you tomorrow . 


woodbutcher. [ aka richard ]


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Feb 2010)

lurker 

the only planes i saw there today where lie nielsons!


woodbutcher


----------



## Mike-W (12 Feb 2010)

Just got home from a fantastic full day Rycotewood; spent most of the morning in the lectures. One not to miss is the history of traditional furniture by Tony Buxton, the others are well worth sitting through as well. Adjoining the lecture room is an exhibit of some students work, the two items I thought particularly stunning was ‘Good Morning’ (a screen as maker Pete Beckley described it) in Sycamore and Walnut- take a look around the back, and a desk in Ash & Oak by Tom Pugh - take a look at the draw construction. Lots of other high quality work to see as well in this room. 
The two large workshops had plenty to keep me interested and plenty of room to mill around the demo benches; I spoke with most of the exhibitors. (I suspect it will be much more busy tomorrow and you will have to await your turn) I was saying to Trevor Yates (Axminster sharpening demo) how the choice of quality planes have multiplied since the 1995 Axminster catalogue that I still have when only Record, Stanley & Primus were listed along with the still available Clifton Shoulder planes.
There was a small hand tools sale area outside the demo area but I don’t think it was Axminster’s main aim to sell tools at this show.
I only met one other forum member –StarGaze I’m sorry I cant make tomorrow to meet other members as I originally planed.
If your only thinking about going, if it helps I think you will be mad to miss it- and its FREE!

BW Mike
PS
Woodbloke Are you getting PM's from me? there's 2 stuck in my outbox.


----------



## OPJ (12 Feb 2010)

big soft moose":2se7hpbd said:


> I can't make it now - as apparently it is "more important" that we pick up the wardrobe i bought off ebay and assemble it



is that the same one you were supposed to be making, Pete?  :wink:


----------



## Harbo (12 Feb 2010)

According to Oxford's info. the No. 300 only stops at the High Street (near the Town Hall) on Saturdays?
But picks up on the way back at the Police station on St Andrews - very odd?
Will travel light I think.

Can you buy any food, drinks there?

I thought we had a table or something there - strange that people are missing each other?

Rod


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Feb 2010)

harbo

yes we have a bench there but there was no one on it !

the 300 bus stops at all the usual stops that it dose during the week.

and yesterday there was no one that i saw that was wearing a ukw badge?

woodbutcher.


----------



## Mike-W (13 Feb 2010)

I was there all day & I was wearing a badge,
I did introduce a few visitors to the forum as I circled the exhibits.

BW Mike


----------



## woodbloke (13 Feb 2010)

Just got back...knackered. Fantastic day, loads of members there, I set our bench up at 8.30 this morning. Full report later with pics...need T, lots :wink: - Rob


----------



## wobblycogs (13 Feb 2010)

Just arrived back from a great day out. Met a couple of the guys from the forum for the first time and chatted to Aled about planes. Will certainly be going again if / when it's on. Would like to see a few more manufacturers there though as it was dominated by LN. I thought the talk on modern furniture / chairs was particularly interesting as I'd never really seen them before if you know what I mean. I'll now always look at those back breaking, stacking plastic chairs in a different light


----------



## Steve Maskery (13 Feb 2010)

Yes, excellent. And a big TY to DougB for driving me. Much appreciated.

I've just realised from reading Mike_W's post yesterday that there was a whole room I missed  But lots of interesting things to see and people to talk to.

Quote of the day has to go to a rather gorgeous young Swedish lass on the Wetterling stand, who, whilst wielding a LN jack in front of Mr Tom himself, was heard to say, "It doesn't work!". Bless.

Actually I had a rather nice chat with her. It took a bit longer than strictly necessary, perhaps, but hey, it's a job and someone has to do it. Now where was I? Ah yes. The Swedish lass. Julia.

She gave me a very interesting run-down on the history of the company. Started by Mr Wetterling in 18-something, and when he got old he sold it to a mate. He had ideas about new technology, so it is all modern now. In fact, the new technology (a mechanical hammer, 1915) is still in use today.

She is obviously passionate about axes. Now this is remarkable. Not because she is a lass (please, there were enough chips from axes without some from shoulders, too). Nor because she was young and DDG. And not because she was Swedish, which is perhaps less surprising anyway. But because I fail to see how anyone could get excited about an axe. Clearly my education is incomplete. But she is fascinated by them, and IIUIC was head-hunted to her current position in the middle of nowhere in rural Sweden. Now that strikes me as being one lucky lady, doing what you love in idyllic surroundings and getting to see the world (well, Oxford) in the process.

It was an inspirational 10 mins. Or was is half an hour? Doesn't time fly?

I also had excellent conversations with Tom LN, Robert Ingham, David Charlesworth, Ian Styles and several forum members. Edit - and my Boss, Nick Gibbs. Bad form to forget one's boss. Oops. /Edit. But none of them were as DDG. Martin Brown was very rude to me, but I couldn't help laughing anyway, I'll get my own back next time, don't worry. A good chat with Matthew WH and I'm Really Sorry I've Forgotten Your Name with the planes the girls have made. 

All in all, Rather Excellent.

See some of you again in France, sorry, I mean Kent, soon.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## StarGazer (13 Feb 2010)

As Mike W mentioned, I visited on Friday afternoon as promised, easier for me as I work in the centre of Oxford although work throwing a wobbly during the morning meant that I nearly didnt make it. 

Unfortunately I missed the talks in the morning but had a great few hours in the afternoon watching the demos, having a go on just about everything. Had some great chats with much advice given. Being a little quieter I think there was more time for questins and having a go....some great demos from Deneb. Drooled over some of the festool stuff in the machine room and watched the leigh jig being used.....never seen one befor in the metal and couldnt work out how it worked, so great to see one being used.

As well as Mike W I met Tony (Escudo) on David C's bench. Sorry I missed the rest of you on the Saturday.

Ian L


----------



## Aled Dafis (13 Feb 2010)

Just got in. What a fantastic day! It was nice to meet up with the forum members at last.

I can't think of a particular hilight, the tool gloatage was pretty impressive as could be expected!! Some tools seemed unused and came straight out of their packaging :shock: :shock: (cough *Trim* cough :wink: ). The Holtey that Rod bought along was pretty special, as were so many other toyls.

Looking forward to the pics.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## big soft moose (13 Feb 2010)

Steve Maskery":u9vup5l7 said:


> It was an inspirational 10 mins. Or was is half an hour? Doesn't time fly?



it is a shame you have forgotten the cardinal rule that without photos it didnt happen in the case of this ddg swede :lol:

but the reall burning question is...... did you get her phone number


----------



## Steve Maskery (13 Feb 2010)

big soft moose":10kyqiba said:


> did you get her phone number


Yes, as it happens! But sadly I'm old enough to be her great grandfather, I should think. Pics tomorrow evening, I can't see right now.

I'm very happy that there are young people around who are passionate enough to carry on something - anything - that is as skilled and fundamentally useful to mankind as axe-making.

Just don't mess with the Axe-Lady.

S


----------



## Harbo (13 Feb 2010)

Could not get there until after lunch, when it was pretty quiet.
But well worth the trip despite Oxford's crappy Park & Ride maps!

Trim's got a lovely collection of BS stuff, still in their wood shaving boxes  
and Aled's planes are very impressive.
Had a play with some LN saws - could not get to grips with the Progressive one though - may take a bit more practice?
Took some shavings with DC's Holtey 98? - very nice!

If they do it again, will get there earlier?

Rod


----------



## Mr Ed (14 Feb 2010)

Where are all the pictures?!

Ed


----------



## big soft moose (14 Feb 2010)

Mr Ed":vyi3vba8 said:


> Where are all the pictures?!
> 
> Ed



clearly i didnt really happen - they just imagined it, particularly the DDG swedish lass ( i wont speculate on whether imagining swedish girls is connected to steves loss of sight    )


----------



## TrimTheKing (14 Feb 2010)

big soft moose":1tmmbvht said:


> Mr Ed":1tmmbvht said:
> 
> 
> > Where are all the pictures?!
> ...


I saw her in the flesh and must admit after reading Steve's post I have concerns for the rapid deterioration of his vision!!!

She was nice, but we obviously have wildly differing views on the definition of DDG! :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (14 Feb 2010)

TrimTheKing":2sa2tje9 said:


> big soft moose":2sa2tje9 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Ed":2sa2tje9 said:
> ...


I have a pic of SM, TL-N and the ax girlie...Mark, you clearly weren't paying attention, she was no more than eight feet from us most of the day :wink: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Harbo (14 Feb 2010)

Trim - when you get to a certain age?    

Rob took some photos - I travelled light because of the parking situation but forgot my camera and badge!  

Rod (I thought she looked nice too)


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2010)

TrimTheKing":c4k3shgw said:


> differing views on the definition of DDG! :lol:



I had my doubts 


I must say chaps, not one pic, v.disappointing.....


----------



## Doug B (14 Feb 2010)

I took my camera, but struggled taking photos due to maiming my middle & index finger earlier in the week.

Well that`s my excuse, & i`m sticking to it.. :lol: :lol:

So i only have 4 worth posting & these aren`t brilliant







Mr Charlesworth sir 






The UK Workshop bench.






Aled chatting to Rod (?) with Rob in the background & DDG in the far background with the ponytail.






Matthew (workshop heaven) getting a lesson from DC.

As i say not good photos, but a start, i`m sure there will be more.


----------



## big soft moose (14 Feb 2010)

TrimTheKing":2g87ii5t said:


> She was nice, but we obviously have wildly differing views on the definition of DDG! :lol:



well steve got her phone number, so the obvious solution is to invite her to the ye olde kentish bashe so we can make a ye olde evaluation :lol:


----------



## TrimTheKing (14 Feb 2010)

woodbloke":3h6zuoac said:


> you clearly weren't paying attention, she was no more than eight feet from us most of the day :wink: :lol: - Rob


I will await the photographic evidence and allow others to judge 

I did say she was nice, no question of that, just questioned the DDG part


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Feb 2010)

Rob on the UKW stand:





Julia on the Wetterlings stand:





Some fat geezer enjoying a perfectly fettled plane with David C





Martin Brown honing his wit on the Tormek:





Julia on the Wetterlings stand:





Robert Ingham sharing his work generously:









A gentlemen of taste who, having secured a contract to a gazillion pounds worth of business in Moscow is spending some of it on a 2-year subscription of British Woodworking, having bee seduced by the high-quality illustrations...





Nick and Mr X, with whom I had a very nice chat. If someone has a name for Mr X I'll gladly edit this post. Sorry Mr X.





Tom L-N inspecting one of his planes:





Julia on the Wetterlings stand:





Mr Sharp himself, Deneb Puchalski:





Aled and DougB:





Did I mention Julia on the Wetterlings stand?:





Drool tools:










Twas a good day. I just wish I'd attended the Chair lecture ](*,) 
S


----------



## woodbloke (14 Feb 2010)

Steve Maskery":1qdwttg2 said:


> Rob on the UKW stand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is that grumpy looking sod?...not Julia btw


Feeling like death warmed up at present...whatever was lurking inside me over the last few days has been unleashed with a vengence today :evil: 

What Steve has failed miserably to point out is that although the front aspect of Julia is delightful, a rotational view of 180deg is even better :shock: :lol:

Will submit my offerings later - Rob


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2010)

hmm I tend to agree with Mark that DDG isn't quite the word. But from that pic.... I would!


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2010)

woodbloke":271o1465 said:


> Who is that grumpy looking sod?...not Julia btw



You look a bit bored Rob  Nice signs BTW


----------



## Mr Ed (14 Feb 2010)

wizer":wopqycbj said:


> hmm I tend to agree with Mark that DDG isn't quite the word. But from that pic.... I would!



+1


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2010)

I knew I'd be gutted when I saw the pics! I do hope they do this next year. Looks like they've basically stole Mike Hancock's idea


----------



## woodbloke (14 Feb 2010)

wizer":33gz1opt said:


> woodbloke":33gz1opt said:
> 
> 
> > Who is that grumpy looking sod?...not Julia btw
> ...


Tom - signs worked well. Steve just caught me in a contemplative moment, that's all...if you look at _where_ I was staring though (by the right hand sign)..... :wink: - Rob


----------



## OPJ (14 Feb 2010)

big soft moose":25rjhg3w said:


> well steve got her phone number...



I don't think Mr.Maskery's telling us the full truth, here...

She clearly recognised Steve as the _internationally-renowned woodworking superstar_ from Workshop Essentials!  As to who was giving out their phone number, well, I think Steve's latest post (with all those photos of her) tells the real story...!! :wink:

Damn, I really wish I'd made the effort to get to this one now... I could have offered her a limited-edition autographed copy of British Woodworking magazine!! 

---

On a serious note, how busy was it compared with other shows? Did you get the impression people were put off by the lack of (affordable) local parking? Just wondering.


----------



## paulm (14 Feb 2010)

OPJ":1t6rqawc said:


> [Did you get the impression people were put off by the lack of (affordable) local parking? Just wondering.



I was in two minds about attending Ollie and to be honest, whether or not it was a problem in practice, the thought of having to mess around with park and rides and walking around to find the place just tipped the balance for me and I didn't bother.

Probably wouldn't put most people off who were seriously intending to go, but for others in two minds it might have made a difference, coupled with the Friday morning session being reserved for college students, which again didn't work for me, but I may not be representative with those thoughts.

Anyway, looks like those that went enjoyed the day, which is great to see.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Doug B (14 Feb 2010)

OPJ":1vhldez6 said:


> Did you get the impression people were put off by the lack of (affordable) local parking? Just wondering.




It was only £14.40 for 6 hours in the carpark dead opposite the collage :wink:


----------



## TrimTheKing (14 Feb 2010)

OPJ":hp38xbaz said:


> Did you get the impression people were put off by the lack of (affordable) local parking? Just wondering.


I don't want to sound like some loadsamoney @rsehole (as I'm clearly not loaded, the other part you can make your own mind up about) but it cost me £17 to park in the multi-storey round the corner, and while this clearly isn't cheap by any normal working mans standards it is on a par (slightly more but only a couple of quid) with the Manchester equivalent in the centre of town so I wasn't too fussed asa one off.

If I was spending that every weekend then I would feel differently.

Re Tom's comment, regardless of my thoughts on the DDG classification obviously I wouldn't climb over her to get to any of you lot ! 

She was lovely to look at and a really nice girl, who certainly knew her tool.


----------



## big soft moose (14 Feb 2010)

wizer":3bvk9nvr said:


> hmm I tend to agree with Mark that DDG isn't quite the word. But from that pic.... I would!



yep - not ddg but shes about a 7 - maybe an 8 in good light  - you can see why Mr Maskery likes her though, just compare that shirt to the one hes wearing in W.E 1&2 :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (14 Feb 2010)

TrimTheKing":15yfrrq6 said:


> OPJ":15yfrrq6 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get the impression people were put off by the lack of (affordable) local parking? Just wondering.
> ...



as someone who works in oxford i have to wonder why the heck you didnt just use the park and ride - there are four, parking is free and the bus fare is about a quid - you could then have spent the 16 notes you saved on toolage , or even on taking julia out for a drink afterwards :lol:


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2010)

Buses are for poor people.... :lol:


----------



## Doug B (14 Feb 2010)

big soft moose":26ehy6uv said:


> why the heck you didnt just use the park and ride




That would mean using public transport, :wink: plus the parking is tax deductable


----------



## wobblycogs (14 Feb 2010)

We must have found the expensive park and ride (the one up the north of town, pear tree or something) as it was £2 each on the bus (LOML came as well). Still, a lot better than the £17 odd for the in town parking. While walking from where the bus dropped us off I kicked myself for not getting the train.

I can't believe I missed axe girl, must have been all the shiny LN planes. Actually, when I arrived I think she might have been talking to Steve.


----------



## studders (14 Feb 2010)

Steve Maskery":y42wjghf said:


> Julia on the Wetterlings stand:



Well I for one think Mr Maskery is spot on............












He is definitely old enough to be her Great Grandfather.


----------



## TrimTheKing (14 Feb 2010)

big soft moose":1yymyl04 said:


> as someone who works in oxford i have to wonder why the heck you didnt just use the park and ride - there are four, parking is free and the bus fare is about a quid - you could then have spent the 16 notes you saved on toolage , or even on taking julia out for a drink afterwards :lol:


Very simple BSM, I couldn't be pineappled! 

That would have taken time to fanny around parking and getting on a bus with SWMBO and pram and all that goes with it, then making my way to where I needed to be. My way I drover straight there, parked and walked 60 yards to where I needed to be. For the sake of £17 that makes sense to me.


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2010)

I hope Julia doesn't take a peek at this thread...


----------



## TrimTheKing (14 Feb 2010)

wizer":slg9zf7b said:


> I hope Julia doesn't take a peek at this thread...


I've already emailed it to her! Along with Grandad Maskery's medication list and nap times!


----------



## Doug B (14 Feb 2010)

wizer":1d3da9yl said:


> I hope Julia doesn't take a peek at this thread...




My thoughts exactly, reminds me of another member & Sarah Davenport :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (14 Feb 2010)

wizer":3h369ooz said:


> I hope Julia doesn't take a peek at this thread...



she might be flattered by our assesment of her looks and charm - on the other hand i could wind up with an axe somewhere painful


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Feb 2010)

I'd just like to point out that I was won over by her passion for her subject. Seriously. It was quite astonishing how anyone could be so interested in axes, but she genuinely is.
Of course, the shirt helped.
S


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2010)

Steve Maskery":20yxsr0c said:


> I'd just like to point out that I was won over by her passion for her subject. Seriously. It was quite astonishing how anyone cold be so interested in axes, but she genuinely is.
> Of course, the shirt helped.
> S



I must say that quality in a person, especially in a female, is extremely attractive. Especially when it's something out of the norm.


----------



## TrimTheKing (14 Feb 2010)

Steve Maskery":37zzicl3 said:


> Of course, the shirt helped.S


Ahh, it all becomes clear now, you thought she was Norm!


----------



## Aled Dafis (14 Feb 2010)

I also noticed that TLN spent most of the afternoon in her company. Surely he wasn't that interested in just a couple of axes. :wink:


----------



## Aled Dafis (14 Feb 2010)

wizer":2jfdldtr said:


> hmm I tend to agree with Mark that DDG isn't quite the word. But from that pic.... I would!



Not with that axe in her hand!! :wink: :roll: 

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Escudo (14 Feb 2010)

Well I got back from my weekend away (family gathering) this afternoon.

I enjoyed Friday afternoon at the show. Chatted with Nick on the BW stand. Nice to meet Ian (stargazer). Did my bit for the forum passing details to two fellas who seemed quite interested. Simon and Alex I seem to remember.

There was not a visible UKW bench on Friday, which was a bit of a shame, but it didn't really matter. I didn't see many UKW badges and felt bad when I couldn't find mine before leaving. (Wizz put me down for another  ).

Martin gave me a few tips for use of the tormek, sharpening woodturning tools, watched a demo on sharpening by Deneb, he is a top bloke and very helpful.

Had a chat with Tom Lie Nielsen, very approachable. I talked to him about the new LN honing guide due out later this year. Very interesting, will retail for around £50 and there will be different versions for chisels and plane blades. 

I asked him what it would be like and he could not say although we discussed all the competition.Veritas, Kell, Eclipse and Bridge city guide etc.

Walter gave me a demo of the festool Vac Sys clamping system which as a result has moved up my tool wish list. Very very effective, clever and typically Festool.

I had a play with the various Festool sanders. The Rotex is a beast. 

Chatted the axe lady up, if any of you fellas want a note of her number just let me know. :wink: On the subject of pretty ladies I also chatted to our own lovely Charlotte who lives on a dutch barge.

I also helped David on his stall while he was away, pretended to know what I was talking about. David gave the thumbs up to Ed's plane and Rob's marking knife. 

A really good afternoon well worth the effort to attend. 

On the subject of parking I paid £11 for 6 hours near a pub about 10 minutes walk to the venue. Had a nice lunch there and a few beers.

I looked for a pub on the way in as I drove past the park and rides. I had thought about leaving my car at the pub and just getting a taxi to the venue, but did not see any pubs on the way in to Oxford. More research might just solve this. 

No pictures as I don't do cameras. Sorry. :roll: 

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## TrimTheKing (14 Feb 2010)

woodbloke":1mdjjcht said:


> caught me in a contemplative moment, that's all...if you look at _where_ I was staring though (by the right hand sign)..... :wink: - Rob


You were contemplating the top of my swede? 

No pun intended btw.


----------



## Mr Ed (14 Feb 2010)

Escudo":1ys44nc6 said:


> David gave the thumbs up to Ed's plane.



That's really quite gratifying to know - thanks Tony  

Ed


----------



## big soft moose (14 Feb 2010)

Escudo":eiuzhxr0 said:


> I looked for a pub on the way in as I drove past the park and rides. I had thought about leaving my car at the pub and just getting a taxi to the venue, but did not see any pubs on the way in to Oxford. More research might just solve this.
> 
> .



for future reference depending on which side you are coming from i highly recomend the trout at godstow (at the north of oxford just off the A34), the railway or the kings head in wheatley (to the east), or the evenlode to the west on the A40 - there are also loads of pubs in town but many of them dont have car parks


----------



## Escudo (14 Feb 2010)

Good shout Moose. Perhaps next time a meeting at a pub with a car park and share of a taxi fare might just save some money and be easier.

We could also have a few beers before going to the show? I could call Julia and she could buy the first round. 8)  

Ed, David was very complimentary about your plane, also the materials you used and workmanship. Nick was also impressed. It is nice to know that such distinguished peers approve.


Tony.


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2010)

How many Ciders had Nick downed by lunchtime?


----------



## Harbo (15 Feb 2010)

The Park & Ride was not too bad and at £2.20 return cheap.

The main problem was getting on the correct No. 300 bus and finding the bus stops for the way back.
The bus driver was very helpful on the way there and dropped me off unofficially near to the College. 
I picked up a free P&R map at the bus terminus which is even more misleading. It tells you which buses are going towards the city centre but the larger scale plan for the central area just shows Coloured and Numbered bus stops with no key? So not very helpful!

Rod


----------



## woodbloke (15 Feb 2010)

Some more pics of the day:







Aled on our bench...Julia off to the right






The interior of RI's box...'staggering' doesn't come anywhere near






SM, T L-N and Julia






Doug B, Matthew, Mark and Aled at the bench






Rod (Harbo) making sawdust with something very shiny and very expensive






and Mark with a hitherto unmentioned collection of BS droolables

In speaking to Ian Styles at the end of the event, he mentioned that Axminster may do a similar event, date TBC at Harrogate, which sounds interesting

Fantastic day - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Feb 2010)

woodbloke":34werhmk said:


> Aled on our bench...Julia off to the right



No contest really between Aled and Julia :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Aled Dafis (15 Feb 2010)

Paul Chapman":j8713dm2 said:


> woodbloke":j8713dm2 said:
> 
> 
> > Aled on our bench...Julia off to the right
> ...



Thanks Paul, I'll take that as a compliment :wink: :lol:


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Feb 2010)

woodbloke":1ffywk5m said:


> SM, T L-N and Julia



I'd just like to point out that the inane grin is because Julia has just told Tom that his plane "doesn't work". He was very gracious. And I bet she can wield an axe better than he can.

S


----------



## newt (15 Feb 2010)

Why are you lot so obsessed with the Lady, I thought it was tools you went to see and play with.


----------



## David C (15 Feb 2010)

Yes, no one has mentioned the rather nice long paring chisel hiding behind the cup, in the previous picture.

David C


----------



## Harbo (15 Feb 2010)

Another thing I missed - something new from LN - it's not on their web?

I see they have Trade Marked the words "Hand Tool Events"?? :shock: 
Can they do that?


Rod :?


----------



## wizer (15 Feb 2010)

woodbloke":31i5a39a said:


> b



Rob, do you have any closer pics of the other boxes on this table?


----------



## woodbloke (15 Feb 2010)

wizer":1m8xlj5w said:


> woodbloke":1m8xlj5w said:
> 
> 
> > b
> ...


Sorry Tom, no, but they were as exquisite as the big one. Some pics of his smaller boxes and other stuff in his book...worth getting hold of a copy if you're into that sort of stuff - Rob


----------



## jhwbigley (15 Feb 2010)

Steve Maskery":19ahpxtc said:


> Julia on the Wetterlings stand:



(insert wood related innuendo)

Obviously I was in the wrong place this weekend :shock: 


oh well i bought a mortiser instead..

looks like it was a good event, must go next year.

JHB


----------



## wizer (15 Feb 2010)

woodbloke":m9ewiys5 said:


> Rob, do you have any closer pics of the other boxes on this table?


Sorry Tom, no, but they were as exquisite as the big one. Some pics of his smaller boxes and other stuff in his book...worth getting hold of a copy if you're into that sort of stuff - Rob[/quote]

Shame, the others look nice. The big one is fugly, craftsmanship notwithstanding....


----------



## matthewwh (15 Feb 2010)

David C":294cgb34 said:


> Yes, no one has mentioned the rather nice long paring chisel hiding behind the cup, in the previous picture.
> 
> David C



Best damn coffee stirrer I've ever used.


----------



## woodbloke (15 Feb 2010)

wizer":1k1fngar said:


> Shame, the others look nice. The big one is fugly, craftsmanship notwithstanding....


RI's designs are an acquired taste and some, I have to agree, are hideous. As a design, I can take or leave it, my comment was really about the sheer precision and quality of the workmanship which when you eyeball it up close is gobsmackingly brilliant...he even made all parts of the lock - Rob


----------



## wizer (15 Feb 2010)

I don't doubt Rob. Looks like a great deal of work has gone into it. Was it made for a client? Or did he make it to his own design to sell?


----------



## jhwbigley (15 Feb 2010)

wizer":1niijsu4 said:


> I don't doubt Rob. Looks like a great deal of work has gone into it. Was it made for a client? Or did he make it to his own design to sell?



Think its was made for an Exhibition????

JHB


----------



## wobblycogs (15 Feb 2010)

I chatted with him for a while, apparently it was made for an exhibition in the states. When it became apparent how much work it was going to be to make one he decided to make three each with a different combination of wood. Total time build was about 2 months solid work 14 hours a day! I really liked it but I can understand that it wouldn't be to everyones taste.


----------



## TrimTheKing (15 Feb 2010)

wizer":2n2htkgv said:


> Rob, do you have any closer pics of the other boxes on this table?


I had a fiddle with them all Tom, is there something specific you wanted to know?


----------



## wizer (15 Feb 2010)

Just wanted to see their design. I have boxes on the brain at the moment whilst building the wife a jbox. I'm finding the process enjoyable and I'd like to explore box making for a bit, for various reasons.


----------



## OPJ (16 Feb 2010)

wizer":eh35vy8p said:


> Just wanted to see their design. I have boxes on the brain at the moment whilst building the wife a jbox. I'm finding the process enjoyable and I'd like to explore box making for a bit, for various reasons.



Did you not finish it in time for Sunday, then??? :shock:

If you did... Where are the photos??? :roll:


----------



## wizer (16 Feb 2010)

It's for our anniversary which is this Saturday. Although I honestly thought it was the week after, so I've no chance of completing it. I'm making good progress tho. She will understand, I hope


----------



## Tony Spear (17 Feb 2010)

wizer":1do2mw6p said:
 

> It's for our anniversary which is this Saturday. Although I honestly thought it was the week after She will understand, I hope



During both of my marriages I always knew _exactly_ when our anniversary was, mainly due to the surly silence, punctated with sighing and mumbling on the very day! :shock:


----------



## wizer (17 Feb 2010)

I'm taking her away for the weekend to the Hotel we were married in for some spa treatments while I read woodworking magazines in the bar....  She's not expecting a present, so I should get away with even more brownie points, despite it not being finished


----------

